# Lucaz's Open NxN Comp December 2022



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Nov 29, 2022)

*Lucaz's Open NxN Comp December 2022*

Another Comp I'll be hosting, this time we will have all the NxN WCA Events and also some other fun ones!

Events:
2x2-7x7
2x2 OH and 3x3 OH
Skewb
Pyraminx
Megaminx
1x2x3

Sign Up here: https://sites.google.com/view/lucazs-nxn-comp-dec-2022

Scrambles will be posted on December 9
Deadline of Sign Up will be on December 8

Good Luck!


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Nov 30, 2022)

anyone gonna sign up?


----------



## cubenerd74 (Dec 1, 2022)

I joined


----------



## Lio2010 (Dec 1, 2022)

Gonna join


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 2, 2022)

we need 9 more competitors to sign up


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 2, 2022)

I signed up!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Dec 2, 2022)

Signed up!


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Dec 2, 2022)

Signed up! Thx for putting Skewb hopefully I can get Sub 3.5 average!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 2, 2022)

SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> Signed up! Thx for putting Skewb hopefully I can get Sub 3.5 average!


Same


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 9, 2022)

Im going to extend the deadline until December 12 since I don't have much time rn i have a comp tomorrow


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 9, 2022)

I


lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> we need 9 more competitors to sign up


I'll do it! This is sounds like fun!


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 9, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> Im going to extend the deadline until December 12 since I don't have much time rn i have a comp tomorrow


Good luck!


----------



## Lukz (Dec 9, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> Im going to extend the deadline until December 12 since I don't have much time rn i have a comp tomorrow


so then when will the scrambles be posted?


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 9, 2022)

Lukz said:


> so then when will the scrambles be posted?


December 12


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 12, 2022)

Scrambles are posted and I removed 1x2x3. Deadline on Dec. 20.

Also if you wanna see the results of other cubers, you'll have to wait until the end of the comp.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 12, 2022)

There's something wrong with the skewb event, and there isn't a pyraminx section.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 12, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> There's something wrong with the skewb event, and there isn't a pyraminx section.


oh yeah wait i forgor rip


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 12, 2022)

added pyra


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 12, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> added pyra


Cool


----------



## Lukz (Dec 12, 2022)

I can't enter my skewb times


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 12, 2022)

@lucazdoescubingstuff the skewb scrambles are broken use wca please


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 12, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> added pyra


bro its an option


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Dec 12, 2022)

Where did you get the Skewb scrambles?


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 13, 2022)

SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> Where did you get the Skewb scrambles?


from ruwix


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 13, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> from ruwix


Use cstimer, its impossible to follow those scrambles. Not everyone takes 30 seconds to solve a skewb


----------



## cubenerd74 (Dec 13, 2022)

I can't enter 7x7 times
not like it's my problem( I don't participate in 7x7) but still.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 14, 2022)

ok guys ive fixed 7x7 and skewb scrambles @cubenerd74 @NigelTheCuber


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 14, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> ok guys ive fixed 7x7 and skewb scrambles @cubenerd74 @NigelTheCuber


And also pyra right?


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 15, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> And also pyra right?


wdym ive added pyra


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 15, 2022)

guys im so dumb i forgor to add username, so please resubmit ur times

these are the ao5s of the ppl who submitted
2x2:
2.28
5.82

2x2 OH:
6.44

Skewb:
3.98
8.52


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 15, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> wdym ive added pyra


No, I need you to fix it. It's an option.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 16, 2022)

fixed


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 16, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> fixed


Okay, so just one question, do we submit the times and calculate our averages or are you gonna do that?


----------



## Lukz (Dec 16, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Okay, so just one question, do we submit the times and calculate our averages or are you gonna do that?


I just put the Ao5


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 16, 2022)

Lukz said:


> I just put the Ao5


Um, ok i guess.


----------



## Lukz (Dec 16, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Um, ok i guess.


that's what it said before he changed it


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Dec 19, 2022)

What does L32 mean? Idk because I use WCA notation. I assume it means Lw3, but I am not sure.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 20, 2022)

if you haven't submitted your results yet, tomorrow will be the deadline, thank you


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 20, 2022)

I have now submitted my results, but not for 4x4+ cubes, because there is no way to distinguish between Fw and F2 for example.
(As for all other results, don't mind them, I messed up a lot on everything.)

Edit: maybe you should specify the deadline with timezone and everything to avoid confusion


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 20, 2022)

Where can we see the results?


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Dec 20, 2022)

I will submit by 8:00 EST today.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 20, 2022)

For 4x4, whenever I saw L2, I did L2. If I saw L2’ or L22, I did Lw’ or Lw2. Is that okay?


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Dec 20, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> For 4x4, whenever I saw L2, I did L2. If I saw L2’ or L22, I did Lw’ or Lw2. Is that okay?


That is what I assumed because you and I use WCA notation, and I think Lucaz got the scrambles from Ruwix which has a very weird notation.

To add on top of that the scrambles had things like R2' which could mean R2 or Rw'.


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Dec 21, 2022)

Did you get my form?


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 21, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> Where can we see the results?


ill post it here later around 8:00pm GMT+8


----------



## cubenerd74 (Dec 21, 2022)

SkewbIsTheBestEvent said:


> That is what I assumed because you and I use WCA notation, and I think Lucaz got the scrambles from Ruwix which has a very weird notation.
> 
> To add on top of that the scrambles had things like R2' which could mean R2 or Rw'.


I just did whatever and prayed to god I was doing the right thing


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 21, 2022)

i've decided that there won't be a 2nd round, since some of the events only few participated.

RESULTS:

2x2:
1st: @baseballjello67 (1.99)
2nd: @NigelTheCuber (2.28)
3rd: @Jorian Meeuse (2.55)

3x3:
1st: @baseballjello67 (the ao5 you posted was "10", so im assuming its 10.00)
2nd: @Jorian Meeuse (10.44)
3rd: @SkewbIsTheBestEvent (13.24)

4x4:
1st: @cubenerd74 (54.37)
2nd: @SkewbIsTheBestEvent (57.49)
3rd: @baseballjello67 (57.99)

5x5:
1st: @baseballjello67 (1:48.29)
2nd: @SkewbIsTheBestEvent (1:56.39)

6x6:
1st: @baseballjello67 (3:52.93)
2nd: @SkewbIsTheBestEvent (4:51.32)

7x7:
1st: @baseballjello67 (6:48.32)
2nd: @SkewbIsTheBestEvent (8:16.381)

2x2 OH:
1st: @baseballjello67 (5.93)
2nd: @NigelTheCuber (6.44)
3rd: @Jorian Meeuse (7.17)

3x3 OH:
1st: @Jorian Meeuse (20.03)
2nd: @SkewbIsTheBestEvent (21.31)
3rd: @cubenerd74 (31.85)

Skewb:
1st: @SkewbIsTheBestEvent (3.96)
2nd: @NigelTheCuber (3.98)
3rd: @baseballjello67 (5.37)

Megaminx:
1st: @Jorian Meeuse (1:35.26)
2nd: @baseballjello67 (1:50.29)
3rd: @SkewbIsTheBestEvent (1:55.91)

Pyraminx:
1st: @SkewbIsTheBestEvent (4.95)
2nd: @NigelTheCuber (3.98)
3rd: @EthanMCuber (6.9)

this is the spreadsheet link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mS4XCUs07_Gv_UJDAlv5GcizOVZQ3r9QRuxBsQ8e7DA/edit?usp=sharing

Congrats to @baseballjello67 @Jorian Meeuse and @SkewbIsTheBestEvent

sorry guys this isn't prolly a good comp, i'll put more time into organizing next time.


----------



## cubenerd74 (Dec 22, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> 1st: @cubenerd74


i am deeply confused


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 22, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> i've decided that there won't be a 2nd round, since some of the events only few participated.
> 
> RESULTS:
> 
> ...


My 3x3 average was 10.00, I probably should have specified that.

yay I podiumed a lot of times


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 22, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> i've decided that there won't be a 2nd round, since some of the events only few participated.
> 
> RESULTS:
> 
> ...


Bruh where are my results


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 22, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Bruh where are my results


look


lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> guys im so dumb i forgor to add username, so please resubmit ur times
> 
> these are the ao5s of the ppl who submitted
> 2x2:
> ...


were these one of ur ao5s?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 22, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> look
> 
> were these one of ur ao5s?


yeah, the 2.28 2x2 ao5 6.44 2oh ao5 and the 3.98 skewb ao5 were mine, i remember i got like a 14/15 3x3 avg but i forgot what it is anyway lol


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 22, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> yeah, the 2.28 2x2 ao5 6.44 2oh ao5 and the 3.98 skewb ao5 were mine, i remember i got like a 14/15 3x3 avg but i forgot what it is anyway lol


ok thx, i've updated the results


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 22, 2022)

bro my results are messed up, i got a 3.98 skewb ao5 not 6.44


----------



## SkewbIsTheBestEvent (Dec 22, 2022)

Thank You for organizing the online comp! The only suggestion I have is that instead of getting scrambles from Ruwix get it from WCA or somewhere else that uses WCA notation.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 22, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> bro my results are messed up, i got a 3.98 skewb ao5 not 6.44


fixed


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 22, 2022)

Crap, I forgot to tell you lucaz, my parents grounded me from cubing like, the day before I was supposed to submit, so I couldn't finish it. I really wanted to, and I'm disappointed that I wasn't able to. Sorry ):


----------



## Lukz (Dec 22, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Crap, I forgot to tell you lucaz, my parents grounded me from cubing like, the day before I was supposed to submit, so I couldn't finish it. I really wanted to, and I'm disappointed that I wasn't able to. Sorry ):


If your parents ground you from cubing tell them that its good for your brain and that its a better hobby than some others.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 22, 2022)

Lukz said:


> If your parents ground you from cubing tell them that its good for your brain and that its a better hobby than some others.


They know all of that already, but they just want to take a break from the sound of plastic against plastic, which is unfair.


----------



## Lukz (Dec 22, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> They know all of that already, but they just want to take a break from the sound of plastic against plastic, which is unfair.


just do it in your room


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 22, 2022)

Lukz said:


> just do it in your room


Well, I might have been able to do that, but they also think that it's making me, like, insane, or something.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 22, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Well, I might have been able to do that, but they also think that it's making me, like, insane, or something.


then correct them and don't be one of the kids who just listen to their parents no matter what they say, tell them that you're just enjoying your hobby and not playing some violent bloody game with lots of cursing


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 22, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> then correct them and don't be one of the kids who just listen to their parents no matter what they say, tell them that you're just enjoying your hobby and not playing some violent bloody game with lots of cursing


Seriously though. They say that I have "Lots of other talents" and that I should focus on "Different branches." it's honest bullcrap, but I can't do anything about it, even though this is by far the worst Christmas break I've ever had.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 23, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Seriously though. They say that I have "Lots of other talents" and that I should focus on "Different branches." it's honest bullcrap, but I can't do anything about it, even though this is by far the worst Christmas break I've ever had.


Ok, just wait until they give u ur cubes back lol


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 23, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Ok, just wait until they give u ur cubes back lol


I'm getting them back tomorrow.


----------

